# Update from Kontakt 5 to Kontakt 6



## Tod (Jun 18, 2019)

The information on NI's update page is very confusing. 

So does going from full version Kontakt 5 to full version Kontakt 6 cost $49.50?

Sorry about this, I just haven't been able to get a good answer to this yet.


----------



## P.N. (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Tod (Jun 18, 2019)

Okay thanks Paulo, for both posts.


----------



## agarner32 (Jun 18, 2019)

I’m sure this has been asked before, but when you update from 5 to 6 does Kontakt 6 open up instead of 5? I guess I’m asking if just updates version 5?


----------



## Tod (Jun 18, 2019)

I just updated to Kontakt 6 and my Kontakt 5 is still all there agarner32.

I've got 2 problems, one is that there are no manuals.

The second is that I can't find the dll files. Native Access tells me that they are in my correct VST folders, but I can't find them in those folders, nor do they show as a plugin in Reaper. 

Standalone seems to work okay.


----------



## agarner32 (Jun 18, 2019)

Thanks for the reply Tod. I think I'll wait for now, Kontakt 5 works great.


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 18, 2019)

Tod said:


> I just updated to Kontakt 6 and my Kontakt 5 is still all there agarner32.
> 
> I've got 2 problems, one is that there are no manuals.
> 
> ...



if you are on windows the kontakt vst dlls are under progam files/native instruments/64 bit plugins.

reaper and lots of other daws dont look there for vst dlls by default.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 18, 2019)

Tod said:


> The second is that I can't find the dll files. Native Access tells me that they are in my correct VST folders, but I can't find them in those folders, nor do they show as a plugin in Reaper.



Did you set your VST path properly in Native Access preferences (top right)? Sounds like you didn't.



MarcelM said:


> reaper and lots of other daws dont look there for vst dlls by default.



And seems that many people aren't changing the default VST path for Native Access, apparently


----------



## Tod (Jun 18, 2019)

Thanks MarcelM, in my Native Instrument folder there is no 64 bi plugins.

When I checked in Native Access, it showed the path to where the plaugins are, both 32bit and 64bit.

These paths are correct, they are the same path I use in Reaper for my plugins, but I dont see them there, nor do they show in Reaper after I updated the VST path. I'm just wondering what these dll files look like, do they look the same as the K5 dlls?

Also no pdf manuals, although I suppose I can get them on the NI website.


----------



## Tod (Jun 18, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Did you set your VST path properly in Native Access preferences (top right)? Sounds like you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> And seems that many people aren't changing the default VST path for Native Access, apparently


Aah you snuk in while I was typing ED. Like I said above, I did check the paths in Native Access and they were correct.

Does K6 have the same 3 dll files like k5?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 18, 2019)

Yep, PDF manuals aren't going to be installed with NI products any longer, they will be downloadable from their website.



Tod said:


> I'm just wondering what these dll files look like, do they look the same as the K5 dlls?



Look for "Kontakt.dll" in your system.



Tod said:


> Does K6 have the same 3 dll files like k5?



No, just a single one.


----------



## Tod (Jun 18, 2019)

Okay, I found it, I guess the name through me. So no more 8 or 16 versions, just 64 which is fine that's all i used anyway. So all is good.

This is the name.
VSTi: Kontakt (Native Instruments GmbH) (64 out)


----------



## Tod (Jun 18, 2019)

So Mario, is there no Kontakt 6 libraary?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 18, 2019)

Factory library is the same as in K5, with addition of Analog Dreams, Ethereal Earth and Hybrid Keys as separate libraries.


----------



## Tod (Jun 18, 2019)

Okay, thanks again Mario, I'll look for them.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 27, 2019)

K5 to K6 upgrade recommended?


----------



## P.N. (Jun 27, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> K5 to K6 upgrade recommended?



Even without considering the current discount, i'd say yes.
You won't find it too different, from a user perspective, but you're also getting a few new instruments and the potencial for future instruments which will make heavy use of K6's new features.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 27, 2019)

thanks.

bought.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 27, 2019)

That was painless.

From everything i've read, i expected library hell.


----------

